# I'm on the fence.........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a S&W model 317 AirLite revolver, 8-shot, .22LR, with a 2 1/8th in barrel. It's NIB. I purchased it many years ago from a dealer in Alaska.

I have a friend who's been bugging me for years to sell it to him. He's offered me some crazy money, and each time he hits me up on it, the money is even crazier. I did some research and from what I have found, it's no longer available.

It's a beauty! It's so light, when you pick it up, it's like there's nothing there. It weighs 10.1 oz. unloaded, with it's wood grips. I purchased it long enough ago, that I got a very good deal on it. It's appreciated nicely.

I stand to easily triple my money if I sell it. Therein, lies the rub. $$'s vs ownership. I enjoy both, but must decide on one or the other. That's why it came to you guys. Maybe some feedback either way, will help me some.

My friend wants it bad! He doesn't mind paying for the right. I think at times, he's testing me, just so see what it will take.

So......what's your thoughts on the matter?

*Here's a pic:*


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

If he is paying in gold for the equivalent value, do it. Cash will always drop in value, the gun and gold will not.

GW


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I know thinking makes your brain hurt, so just send it to me and I'll deal with the thinking for you.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> I know thinking makes your brain hurt, so just send it to me and I'll deal with the thinking for you.


Would you at least reimburse me for shipping?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Goldwing said:


> If he is paying in gold for the equivalent value, do it. Cash will always drop in value, the gun and gold will not.
> 
> GW


From what I could find out, the spot price of gold right now is $1959.00 an ounce. I doubt that he would go that high, and I know he doesn't have any gold.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

It’s a beautiful piece, but I think the answer depends on your priority. If you are a collector and that’s your focus, I would keep it. If, on the other hand, you are an owner that wants practical useable options, I would sell it. As an EDC , in my opinion, it’s not very useable or practical. As a range gun, it’s fine but I find 22’s not very fun to shoot anymore. Kind of like shooting a BB gun for me. Nothing wrong with them, but if your money is limited and you need practical options, I’d sell, but that’s me. You need to determine your priorities.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

! Is it a safe queen?
2 Will he take care of it?
3 Are you looking to passing it down to a relative ?


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I would keep it. Unless you need the money. I think it would be something I would later regret selling. You probably wouldn't be able to replace it. It is a beautiful piece I wouldn't part with it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I would sell it for a nice profit to a stranger. Or keep it. 

If he's like a childhood friend who wants it. (Not to flip ) I would wrap it up and give it to him as a gift.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

rustygun said:


> I would keep it. Unless you need the money. I think it would be something I would later regret selling. You probably wouldn't be able to replace it. It is a beautiful piece I wouldn't part with it.


I know what you mean. Financially, we're fine. I've sold handguns in the past, only to come to realize that I regretted it later.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> I would sell it for a nice profit to a stranger. Or keep it.
> 
> If he's like a childhood friend who wants it. (Not to flip ) I would wrap it up and give it to him as a gift.


You're being pretty damn generous with my money.............


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm practical to a fault.
To me, a .22 rimfire shortie is just about useless: It isn't a target gun, and it's certainly not a self-defense weapon. So, what's it for?
Answer that question first.
Then consider the following "truth table":
If you have a definite use for it, then keep it.
If you have no use for it, but it's a good investment which keeps on appreciating, then keep it.
If you have no use for it, and it is close to its peak in value, then sell it.
If you have no use for it, and you need the money, then sell it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I guess the word "Friend" would have to be defined. 
An acquaintance ?


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

This is my opinion for what it is worth.
It is a beautiful firearm,it looks like a pre lock so that's an extra.
If you are a collector and want a safe queen by all means keep it, sellers remorse sucks.
If you are looking to upgrade then by all means sell it and buy something off your bucket list.
I have a real hard time parting with my firearms.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

If you don’t shoot it, sell it. This would make your friend happy and you some money to buy something you’ll shoot.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

Years old and sitting NIB. Unused, unfired, unloved.
I guess you have to figure out what value it really has for you. Very nice piece. Can it be replaced? Will you replace it with another safe queen, or at all?
So many decisions.
I'm a use it or move it kind of person, even though I have a couple that I never use, I could never move them, either. Why not make both of you happy?
Happy Toiling.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Got a call from the guy that wants it. Said his elderly mother has contacted Covid-19 and she lives out of state. 

He's leaving later today to go to her. He has no idea as to when he'll be back. I told him it ain't going no where, so don't worry about it and just focus on your mother.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Speaking of safe queens, I have a few. This is one of them. S&W 617 (.22LR) with an 8 3/8" bbl. It's a no-dash model with full-target package. Traditional six-shot.

This revolver feels like a .357 Mag. The heft & feel is incredible. I purchased it from a distributor when I had my FFL.

This particular revolver has appreciated approx. 4X what I bought it for. When I die, and if I don't end up being cremated, I'll probably be buried with it, as well as a few others.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

My question, I have the same dilemma, I call it a dilemma . 
When do you sell your investment pieces ? Before you die, hopefully. 
One smooth gun dealer comes by a grieving widow and steals the whole collection. 
I've seen it happen. 
Days after my buddy died the wife got rid of all the guns. One piece I especially wanted.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> My question, I have the same dilemma, I call it a dilemma .
> When do you sell your investment pieces ? Before you die, hopefully.
> One smooth gun dealer comes by a grieving widow and steals the whole collection.
> I've seen it happen.
> Days after my buddy died the wife got rid of all the guns. One piece I especially wanted.


My wife and my step-son are very aware of my collection and it's value. I have all the purchase receipts as well.

I can't say as to when I'll start to sell some of it off. I just know that I'll know when it's right. I don't have any desire to purchase any more firearms......of any kind. I'm already good in that respect.

I enjoy shooting the ones I do, and collecting the rest. But, as I've already said, I'm pretty much done buying anymore.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

I'd keep it. I have guns that I have a lot more than money invested in them. I have memories. Even if I no longer shoot the gun, I won't sell it. Like my Ruger Single Six I bought in '68. I remember the time I made an 80 yard shot on a jackrabbit in So. CA desert; 22 Magnum, aimed 2" over it's head, bullet hit 3/4" above it's mouth, DRT. The gun is worth many times more than what I paid for it, but that shot is worth more than money.

If your gun is just another gun in your safe, or if it's a quality firearm well liked, or if it's an old friend, it all depends on how you feel about it. Maybe will it to your friend for after your demise...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

mdi said:


> I'd keep it. I have guns that I have a lot more than money invested in them. I have memories. Even if I no longer shoot the gun, I won't sell it. Like my Ruger Single Six I bought in '68. I remember the time I made an 80 yard shot on a jackrabbit in So. CA desert; 22 Magnum, aimed 2" over it's head, bullet hit 3/4" above it's mouth, DRT. The gun is worth many times more than what I paid for it, but that shot is worth more than money.
> 
> If your gun is just another gun in your safe, or if it's a quality firearm well liked, or if it's an old friend, it all depends on how you feel about it. Maybe will it to your friend for after your demise...


Nice shot. Sounds like a Very sentimental piece.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> My wife and my step-son are very aware of my collection and it's value. I have all the purchase receipts as well.
> 
> I can't say as to when I'll start to sell some of it off. I just know that I'll know when it's right. I don't have any desire to purchase any more firearms......of any kind. I'm already good in that respect.
> 
> I enjoy shooting the ones I do, and collecting the rest. But, as I've already said, I'm pretty much done buying anymore.


I understand, I have valuable items that need to be sold. If I don't sell them I'll lose thousands of dollars . 
Question is , when do pull the plug and sell. I was supposed to sell, I chickened out. , lol.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I've got an S&W 351C .22 MRF and a 43C .22 LR. Although I don't carry them, they're fascinating little guns. It's unbelievable how light they are? You can stuff them in your shirt pocket or sock and not even know that they're there. Not that I'd recommend that or any .22 for self defense. Unless of course you're that good that you could drill a few into someone's eye sockets while they're in motion.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> I've got an S&W 351C .22 MRF and a 43C .22 LR. Although I don't carry them, they're fascinating little guns. It's unbelievable how light they are? You can stuff them in your shirt pocket or sock and not even know that they're there. Not that I'd recommend that or any .22 for self defense. Unless of course you're that good that you could drill a few into someone's eye sockets while they're in motion.
> 
> View attachment 18808


If push turned to shove, and all I had was a .22LR revolver, I'd be okay with that. I can hit what I point at. That's never been an issue.

There again, if I had the choice, and I do, I'd be equipped with something much more efficient.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> If push turned to shove, and all I had was a .22LR revolver, I'd be okay with that. I can hit what I point at. That's never been an issue.
> 
> There again, if I had the choice, and I do, I'd be equipped with something much more efficient.


Well it is better than nothing, I'll give you that. I don't know if I'd be okay with it though? Fortunately I don't have that problem. Those two I bought only because I like them. However the triggers are too long and heavy. If I had no choice except for a .22 it would be a semi auto.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I like the .22's for the ability to go shooting cheaply. Everyone likes to shoot .22's. Economical way to get others into shooting and not frighten them off.


----------



## Injunbro (May 9, 2020)

I have the twin in my go bag along w/ the rest of the stuff in my survival kit. It's traveled 1,000's of miles w/ me, killed rattlesnakes, fed me & won't be for sale as long as I can get around. I had to buy a 2nd since my wife "adopted" the 1st one. However if you don't use it I'd sell it & get something you will.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Injunbro said:


> I have the twin in my go bag along w/ the rest of the stuff in my survival kit. It's traveled 1,000's of miles w/ me, killed rattlesnakes, fed me & won't be for sale as long as I can get around. I had to buy a 2nd since my wife "adopted" the 1st one. However if you don't use it I'd sell it & get something you will.


At this point, whatever firearm I decide to sell, the money will go into our savings account. Having money available for emergencies is a very good and secure feeling.

In this day & age, and the way things are going, who really knows for sure what the future holds? I have plenty of fire power and the ammo to go with it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In my will, I have instructed my executor to have my guns sold at auction after I'm dead.
I have even specified a selection of responsible and trustworthy auction houses from which he or she might choose.

It was my experience, being executor of a friend's gun collection, that, generally speaking, auctions produce more cash than the guns are actually worth.
Certainly, this was true in my friend's case: His collection wasn't any great shakes, but it made a lot of money for his widow. More, in aggregate, than book value, anyway.

Of course, Jean and our children get first choice from the group, before they are sent off for sale.
Our daughter wants "modern guns," and our son wants antiques.
Jean will probably only want her carry pistol.



paratrooper said:


> At this point, whatever firearm I decide to sell, the money will go into our savings account. Having money available for emergencies is a very good and secure feeling...


But please consider that the money in your savings account loses value, every minute that it sits there! Inflation, and its attendant devaluation of the currency, is robbing you blind, and the savings institution doesn't pay you enough interest to make up for it.

It actually would probably be better to leave the money in the guns! As the money devalues, the value of the guns will rise to match that change. Then, when you really need the cash, that's the time to sell the guns...or just one or two of 'em.

Me? I'd buy gold coin. Except for the purchase and sales premiums, which are low for some less-popular coins, gold maintains its purchasing power against inflation and devaluation.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Para, I recall you talking about your wife and step son, when you were house hunting...based on that....SELL NOW!!

A old guy was on his death bed, he called his doctor, his pastor and his attorney to. His bed side. told each of them he was leaving each one $100,00 in cash and wanted them to slip it in his coffin at the end so he would have some cash if he needed it on the other side.
After he was gone, the three men were talking and the doctor admitted he only stuffed in $50,000, kept the rest for a medical clinic in South America, the pastor admitted he did the same, kept half for a mission in Africa.
The attorney went ballistic on the other two. :”why you no good so and so’s,,, out best friend asked a favor of us and look what you each did, you cheated in out of half. they asked him what he did, “Well, I put in my check for the full $100,000.”


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not much for buying precious metals. I suppose I'm just not experienced enough to feel comfortable doing that. Same goes for stocks, bonds, mutual funds, etc. 

I know that firearms can be and are a good investment. But......if certain conditions become the norm, cash is going to be short. 

In the recent past, I found some online saving accounts that paid way more than a typical brick & mortar bank did. But, those too, seem to have shrunk. 

Anyways, I'm going to move slow and play it safe, in regards to selling this or that. Not gonna have a fire sale. No bundling either, as that seems to work against the sale of firearms. 

It is what it is, and I'll observe that fact.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Well when you fall off the fence I hope you land on your feet and don't break nothing.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> Well when you fall off the fence I hope you land on your feet and don't break nothing.


I used to jump out of airplanes. We were taught that landing on your feet was the best way to do it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I would purchase a life support system ( backup generator model) to keep yourself alive. 
It will keep your Full Pension checks and Social Security Checks coming in every month. You'll be cheap to feed also.
Some have Coca Cola attachment IV's. 

Keep that money flowing


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I started thinking about some of my buddies and if they wanted a gun I have that bad. I would be tempted to make a nice display case and hang it wall. Every time they came over I would be sure they saw it. I would go on and on how its my favorite piece.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

rustygun said:


> I started thinking about some of my buddies and if they wanted a gun I have that bad. I would be tempted to make a nice display case and hang it wall. Every time they came over I would be sure they saw it. I would go on and on how its my favorite piece.


I have a long time friend and every time he visits he wants to buy my S&W Model 27.
Last offer was for $1000 cash.
I am not ready yet, but I make sure I show it to him though.


----------



## Gilbo (Aug 1, 2020)

I agree with a lot of you. I had a P-14 45 I sold for triple what I had in it and have regretted it ever sense. They are like family and I hated it after I sold it. If you need the money or he is a really good friend that is the only way I’d part with it.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Me? I'd buy gold coin. Except for the purchase and sales premiums, which are low for some less-popular coins, gold maintains its purchasing power against inflation and devalua


Good advice ^^^!

GW


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

My LCR22 is without a doubt, one of the most fun shooting guns I own. And a terrific trainer. I do not know what kind of money you are talking, but once sold, you will never get it back. 22cal is still available and sure a lot cheaper to shoot.
You may blow through the money received but a few years down the road, be saying WHY did I sell it. Can you replace it for less money?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

A good portion of my collection was for investment purposes. I like to shoot, but I'm not addicted to it. 

I had a good idea as to what could increase in value as the years ticked by. Top name brands and popular models. Firearms that would appeal to the experts as well as the novices.. 

My preferences limited my choices. I had to trust my gut more times than not. There's some emotional baggage connected to this or that. Same goes for the m/c's I've acquired thru-out my life. I still think back about a few, but I owned them, rode them, and enjoyed them. I suppose that was enough for me. 

As I age (and I am doing that) things take on a different perspective. Some surprise me, and some I've been expecting. I try not to read too very much into anything at my stage in life. I did that for far too long when I was younger. It was exhausting at times. Now that I'm retired and doing my best to perfect it, I take a step back every now & then, and just go with the flow.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> *A good portion of my collection was for investment purposes.* I like to shoot, but I'm not addicted to it.
> 
> I had a good idea as to what could increase in value as the years ticked by. Top name brands and popular models. Firearms that would appeal to the experts as well as the novices..
> 
> ...


Not me, I only buy what I like and am not concerned about what the future holds for such items. I've learned from being in the old car hobby for most of my life. That what's popular today or even tomorrow may not be in the not too distant future. At one time classic cars of the 30's were considered the most collectable. They happen to be my favorites of which I own and have owned for decades. I bought them for no other reason but because I love the body styles of that era. Then there was a time where everyone hadda' have a '57 Chevy. But now 60's and early 70's muscle cars are all the rage. In time that may die out and rice rockets will be all the rage. It's all a crap shoot at best if you're in it for investment purposes.

It's the same with guns unless you're fortunate enough to stumble upon one's that have a major historical significance, one's that belonged to someone famous or one's that are out of or had limited production but still have a high demand. I have some guns that I bought in the early 80's that have gone up in value and I could get a lot more than what I originally paid for them. But if I was to go out and buy those very same guns brand new today they would cost more than what I sold my old guns for. So I really didn't gain anything as far as replacement value.


*8 Best Long Term Investment Products To Consider [+A Few ...*

*Stocks.*
*Long-term Bonds*
*Mutual Funds.*
*ETFs*
*Investing in Rental Real Estate*
*Tax Sheltered Retirement Plans*
*Robo-Advisors*
*Annuities*


----------

